# Intense Lighting



## JDwebster (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if Intense brand can lights are any good. The lighting design guy is demanding to use them on this million dollar home. I never heard of them. Any reviews would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JDwebster said:


> Does anyone know if Intense brand can lights are any good. The lighting design guy is demanding to use them on this million dollar home. I never heard of them. Any reviews would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure they're good....of course have fun finding spare parts:laughing:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

JDwebster said:


> Does anyone know if Intense brand can lights are any good. The lighting design guy is demanding to use them on this million dollar home. I never heard of them. Any reviews would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


The company is owned (was purchased)by Leviton this year. Have never used their products, but they claim of a high quality.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Used them once years ago, not at all impressed. Same as all the others.


----------



## JDwebster (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The owner wanted them so we put them in. I'll let you know how the do.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Will look forward to your response in another year or so! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

